# Loose stools



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi - our 12 week old pup has had extremely loose stools since we bought her home at 9 weeks. We took her to the vets last Monday where he gave her probiotics and stuff for tape worm. He has also given us three cans of Purina proplan vet diet gastrointestinal food and says for us to take in a stool sample on Friday if no improvement. There as been no improvement infact it’s got worse. She is totally fine in herself and full of beans. We will do the stool sample but I’m concerned if that comes back clear where to go from here. It doesn’t seem to bother her in the slightest, but it is impossible to train her to go outside as it’s all so immediate - if you know what I mean! Any advice welcome. Thanks Anne


----------

